# It's Koda's Turn...Halloween Costume!



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got back from getting him this costume...Oh man, it cracks me up.

It's somewhat plushy, so before I got it on him he tried to grab it and run off with it like it was a new toy. I was like, "No! Ah! It's not a toy, it's a costume!" 

Bucking Bronco!









The beast has been tamed...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

haha I thought about getting this for Dodger. I had a whole theme planned out I could be a cowgirl, Dodger could be the bucking bull, and my 2 year old nephew could be a pony.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG i love it!!! can i use those pictures for my video?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is to funny, there is a video on You tube that is hilarious, one of the dogs was wearing that costume!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> OMG i love it!!! can i use those pictures for my video?


By all means, go ahead!  He looks like such a doofus, haha...These pictures definitely show the "softer side" that Shepherds have.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome! thanks! and yes it does show the softer side along with the goofy side hehe!!!! love it!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Melina that is too cool! The people who come up with these costumes are so creative.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:rofl: Ride em cowboy yee haa!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LMAO! I love it!!!


----------

